# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  ♫♫♫पैन कार्ड♫♫♫

## SAAJANN

मित्रों इस सूत्र में पैन कार्ड के विषय में जानकारी दी जायेगी

----------


## SAAJANN

परमानेंट अकाउंट नम्बर कार्ड (PAN) आयकर विभाग द्वारा निर्गत 10 अंकों के अल्फा न्युमेरिक नम्बर युक्त एक फोटो पहचान पत्र है, जिसमें प्रत्येक कार्डधारी के लिए आवंटित की जाती है। आयकर के समुचित प्रबंधन के साथ साथ पैन टैक्स की चोरी और ब्लैकमनी पर नियंत्रण लगाने के लिए सबसे असरदार हथियार साबित हुआ है। इसका इसका विधयिक नियन्त्र भारत सरकार के वित्त मंत्रालय द्वारा किया जाता है और आयकर रिटर्न फ़ाइल करते समय पैन नंबर का उल्लेख करना आवश्यक होता है। इसके अलावे, पैन का उपयोग बैंक में खाता खुलवाने, पासपोर्ट बनवाने, ट्रेन में ई-टिकट के साथ यात्रा करते समय पहचान पत्र के रूप में प्रयोग किया जा सकता है।

----------


## SAAJANN

पैन का उपयोग इन कार्यों के लिए अनिवार्य रूप से किया जाता है:

आयकर (आईटी) रिटर्न दाखिल करने के लिए,
शेयरों की खरीद-बिक्री हेतु डीमैट खाता खुलवाने के लिए,
एक बैंक खाता से दूसरे बैंक खाता में 50,000 रुपये या उससे अधिक की राशि निकालने अथवा जमा करने अथवा हस्तांतरित करने पर,
टीडीएस (टैक्स डिडक्शन एट सोर्स) जमा करने व वापस पाने के लिए।
अगर किसी की सालाना आमदनी टैक्सेबल है तो उसे पैन लेना अनिवार्य है। ऐसे लोग अगर एम्प्लॉयर को पैन उपलब्ध नहीं कराते हैं तो एम्प्लॉयर उनका स्लैब रेट या 20 फीसदी में से जो ज्यादा है, उस दर से टीडीएस काट सकता है।
आय यदि कर योग्य (टैक्सेबल) नहीं है, तो पैन लेना अनिवार्य नहीं है। फिर भी बैंकिंग और दूसरी तरह के फाइनैंशल ट्रांजैक्शन के मामलों (जैसे : बैंक अकाउंट खोलना, प्रॉपर्टी बेचना-खरीदना, इनवेस्टमेंट करना आदि) में पैन की जरूरत होती है, इसलिए पैन सभी को ले लेना चाहिए।
अब म्यूचुअल फंड के सभी निवेशकों को अपने पैन (परमानेंट एकाउंट नंबर) का ब्योरा अनिवार्य तौर पर देना होगा, भले ही निवेश का आकार कितना ही बड़ा या छोटा हो।

----------


## SAAJANN

पैन कार्ड के लिए कौन आवेदन कर सकता है

पत्येक भारतीय नागरिक पैन कार्ड के लिए आवेदन कर सकता है। कोई भी व्यक्ति, फर्म या संयुक्त उपक्रम पैन कार्ड के लिए आवेदन कर सकता है।
आवेदक का किसी नौकरी, व्यवसाय या कारोबार से संलग्न रहना आवश्यक नही है
इसके लिए कोई न्यूनतम अथवा अधिकतम उम्र सीमा नहीं है। आयु, लिंग, शिक्षा, निवास स्थान पैन कार्ड आवेदन के लिए बाधक नहीं है।
बालको और नवजात बच्चों के लिए भी पैन कार्ड बनवाया जा सकता है।

----------


## SAAJANN

Attachment 738692...............................

----------


## SAAJANN

पैन कार्ड आवेदन के लिए आवश्यक दस्तावेज और औपचारिकताये

अच्छी गुणवत्ता वाली पासपोर्ट आकार की दो रंगीन फोटो
शुल्क के रूप में 94 रुपये का डिमांड ड्राफ्ट या चेक
व्यक्तिगत पहचान के प्रमाण की छायाप्रति
आवासीय पता के प्रमाण की छायाप्रति
पैन कार्ड के लिए व्यक्तिगत पहचान व आवासीय पता पहचान दोनों सूची में से अलग-अलग दो दस्तावेज जमा करना होता है दोनों की सूची अलग से संलग्न है

----------


## SAAJANN

व्यक्तिगत पहचान के लिए प्रमाण
विद्यालय परित्याग प्रमाणपत्र
मैट्रिक का प्रमाणपत्र
मान्यता प्राप्त शिक्षण संस्थान की डिग्री
डिपोजिटरी खाता विवरण
क्रेडिट कार्ड का विवरण
बैंक खाते का विवरण/ बैंक पासबुक
पानी का बिल
राशन कार्ड
संपत्ति कर मूल्यांकन आदेश
पासपोर्ट
मतदाता पहचान पत्र
ड्राइविंग लाइसेंस
सांसद अथवा विधायक अथवा नगरपालिका पार्षद अथवा राजपत्रित अधिकारी द्वारा हस्ताक्षरित पहचान प्रमाण पत्र।

----------


## SAAJANN

आवासीय पता के प्रमाण के लिए
बिजली बिल
टेलीफोन बिल
डिपोजिटरी खाता विवरण
क्रेडिट कार्ड का विवरण
बैंक खाता विवरण/ बैंक पास बुक
घर किराये की रसीद
नियोक्ता का प्रमाणपत्र
पासपोर्ट
मतदाता पहचान पत्र
संपत्ति कर मूल्यांकन आदेश
ड्राइविंग लाइसेंस
राशन कार्ड
सांसद अथवा विधायक अथवा नगरपालिका पार्षद अथवा राजपत्रित अधिकारी द्वारा हस्ताक्षरित पहचान प्रमाण पत्र।
ध्यान देने योग्य बात यह है कि यदि आवासीय पता के प्रमाण के लिए क्रम संख्या 1 से 7 तक में उल्लिखित दस्तावेज का उपयोग जा रहा हो, तो वह जमा करने की तिथि से छः माह से अधिक पुराना नहीं होनी चाहिए।

----------


## SAAJANN

पैन कार्ड के लिए शुल्क व भुगतान की प्रक्रिया
पैन आवेदन के लिए शुल्क 94 रुपये है (85.00 रुपये + 10.3% सेवा शुल्क)
शुल्क का भुगतान डिमांड ड्राफ्ट, चेक अथवा क्रेडिट कार्ड द्वारा किया जा सकता है,
डिमांड ड्राफ्ट या चेक NSDL- PAN के नाम से बना हों,
डिमांड ड्राफ्ट मुम्बई में भुगतेय होनी चाहिए और डिमांड ड्राफ्ट के पीछे आवेदक का नाम तथा पावती संख्या लिखा होना चाहिए,
चेक द्वारा शुल्क का भुगतान करनेवाले आवेदक देशभर में एचडीएफसी बैंक के किसी भी शाखा (दहेज को छोड़कर) पर भुगतान कर सकते हैं। आवेदक को जमा पर्ची पर NSDLPAN का उल्लेख करनी चाहिए।

----------


## SAAJANN

पैन कार्ड के लिए आवेदन की मानवीय प्रक्रिया

निम्न लिंक पर आवेदन पत्र संख्या 49A प्राप्त करें

http://law.incometaxindia.gov.in/DIT...f/Form49aE.PDF

----------


## SAAJANN

आवेदन पत्र को काली स्याही वाले बॉल पेन से भरें और अपना रंगीन फोटो चिपकाकर दिए गए बॉक्स में हस्ताक्षर करें

----------


## SAAJANN

प्रपत्र संख्या 49 ए को भरने के लिए जरूरी मार्ग-निर्देश के लिए निम्न लिंक देखिये 
https://tin.tin.nsdl.com/pan/Instruc...struct_form49A

----------


## SAAJANN

आवश्यक दस्तावेज (व्यक्तिगत पहचान व आवासीय पता का प्रमाणपत्र) तथा आवेदन शुल्क के लिए बैंक ड्राफ्ट या चेक फॉर्म के साथ नत्थी करें,
अपने निकटतम पैन जमा केन्द्र पर जाकर आवेदन जमा करें,

----------


## SAAJANN

अपने नजदीकी पैन आवेदन संग्रह केन्द्र का पता जानने के लिए निम्न लिंक देखिये 

http://www.myutitsl.co.in//intra/web/search_psa.jsp

----------


## SAAJANN

यदि आपने पूर्व में पैन आवेदन किया है तो उसकी वर्तमान स्थिति जानने के लिए निम्न लिंक देखिये 



http://tax-information-india.blogspo...s-uti-pan.html

----------


## SAAJANN

यदि आपका पैन कार्ड खो गया है और आपको अपना पैन नम्बर नहीं पता है तो पुनः आवेदन हेतु अपना पुराना पैन नम्बर जानिये




http://tax-information-india.blogspo...ur-pan-no.html

----------


## SAAJANN

पैन कार्ड के लिए ऑनलाइन आवेदन:

१-https://tin.tin.nsdl.com/pan/form49A.html   NSDL  


२-http://www.utitsl.co.in/utitsl/uti/n...pplication.jsp   UTITSL

----------


## SAAJANN

साभार-अंतरजाल.................

----------


## DIWANA DON

*बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है दोस्त सबके काम आने वाली है इसके लिए +++ का कायदा बनता है l*

----------


## ramsingh111

वाह मित्र वीराने से बहुत अछि जानकारी ले केर ए हो आप 
इस लिए रेपो

----------


## nitin

मित्र साजन जी 
आपने जो यहाँ जानकारी दी है वह सभी के लिए लाभदायी है ....
आप पैन कार्ड बनाने तक की जानकारी दी है .....
साथ में पैन कार्ड की भी जानकारी दे तो सदस्यों की जानकारी और भी बढ़ जाएगी ....
जैसे पैन कार्ड पर जो नंबर है वह किस लिए होते है ... और कैसे बनाये जाते है ....
उनका क्या महत्व है ऐसे ही कुछ

----------


## SAAJANN

> *बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है दोस्त सबके काम आने वाली है इसके लिए +++ का कायदा बनता है l*





> वाह मित्र वीराने से बहुत अछि जानकारी ले केर ए हो आप 
> इस लिए रेपो


सूत्र पर विचार रखने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्रों

----------


## SAAJANN

> मित्र साजन जी 
> आपने जो यहाँ जानकारी दी है वह सभी के लिए लाभदायी है ....
> आप पैन कार्ड बनाने तक की जानकारी दी है .....
> साथ में पैन कार्ड की भी जानकारी दे तो सदस्यों की जानकारी और भी बढ़ जाएगी ....
> जैसे पैन कार्ड पर जो नंबर है वह किस लिए होते है ... और कैसे बनाये जाते है ....
> उनका क्या महत्व है ऐसे ही कुछ


मित्र सूत्र पर विचार रखने के लिए धन्यवाद
में इस विषय पर और जानकारी लाने का प्रयास करता हू

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छी जानकारी --ज़ेड+

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अगर किसी के पास पेन कार्ड है ओर वो इन्कमटेक्स मैं विवरणी नहीं जमा करता है ,तो क्या होगा ?

----------


## PRAVIN74

मित्र यदि आप विवरनी जमा करने के बारे मे भी जानकारी दे ते तो अच्छा रहता इस जानकारी के लिए  *******+++++++++

----------


## S SUNDER

* बहुत सुंदर जानकारी दी है दोस्त*

----------


## robin hood

*बहुत सुंदर जानकारी दी है दोस्त*

----------


## vedant thakur

अब PAN कार्ड के लिये ऑनलाइन भी आवेदन किया जा सकता है .आवेदन करने के लिये कृपया निम्न लिंक पर क्लिक कीजिये .
https://tin.tin.nsdl.com/pan/form49A.html

----------


## pkj21

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी ! सूत्र के लिए बधाई ।

----------


## bindasclubdun

thanks for advise

----------


## pkpasi

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी

----------

